# Staying in a hotel



## dustin9973 (Feb 1, 2017)

Can I write off a hotel stay? I drove a guy from O hare airport to St. Louis airport late at night. I decided to stay in a hotel after dropping of the passenger.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

.....


Yes.


Clearly it's a business expense.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dustin9973 said:


> Can I write off a hotel stay? I drove a guy from O hare airport to St. Louis airport late at night. I decided to stay in a hotel after dropping of the passenger.


Not only your hotel, but your food. An overnight stay more then 50 miles away from your normal business area is a satisfying requirement for a tax deduction.


----------

